# Infotainment System Blank



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I probably won't help too much, but I've had this issue, and honestly after a day or 2 it just cleared itself up and I haven't had that issue since


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Only time I've had the screen on the infotaingment die was when I blew a fuse due to failing side object sensors (the rear camera circuit must be tied in somehow). I had to disconnect the side object sensors and replace the fuse and the radio came back up. I eventually put 2 new object sensors on.


----------



## ronniewillie (Oct 6, 2020)

I've had the same thing happen to me in my 2019 Cruze LT and it was related to my iPhone 8 Plus in Bluetooth mode. If I pair it, the screen goes black. So I can't pair it. Is anyone else having this problem? Older iPhones pair without a problem. It's just newer iPhones that cause this. Dealer replaced the screen 2-3 times and finally said this was the problem. I stopped pairing and no more black screen.


----------

